# FREE Digital Grain Scales



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

How about an arrow point reference chart printed on the scale to match arrow diameter size to point diameter size. ex.: 5/16 dia. point = 20(16) size shafts


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tim with Perfect Scales is Nice guy*

And has sold many scales to members here at very good prices.

Lets help him out here. He realizes that many here at AT are very passionate about archers and this sport.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey just the guy I want to talk to!!  

To change the subject quickly and then i'll get to the artwork etc.....
I have the US Bowhunting Digital pocket Scale that I just picked up from Cabelas.......terrific little scale. (Item No. US-100)
Anyway Af riend has one as well and while his reads grains in at least 1/10th of a grain, mine only reads in whole numbers?
I can get pretty picky about weights, and it just bugs me when every shaft or point etc that I weigh comes out to whole numbers. How is it calculating? Is it rounding down, up? 
Am i just missing the adjustment to make it read out a decimal place?


Now onto the artwork, name etc. It's funny you are on here with this idea, because I remember looking at the box quickly and thinking......."What the heck is with the pot plant theme!?"
  
Definitely could use some snazzing up to catch the bowman's eye a bit. I would say an artfully done collage of arrow building equipment on the box.....nice workbench, some unfinished arrows with components placed neatly around. Make the theme fit the product.
Also drop the US Bowhunting name. Maybe something that sounds high quality and specific to the arrow builder, because the scale seems very good.
"US Archer's Pro-Builder Scale" "US Archer's Pro-Tuner Scale" .......something that sounds like a serious arrow builder would need.
???


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Sorry about the junky image, don't have access to photoshop at work...

This should give you an idea though:


----------



## Perfect Scales (Apr 3, 2004)

InKYfromSD Great suggestions, I will post new products soon.

Z-MAN I am not an Archer, I have never seen a point reference chart. I need more info.

Matt / PA thanks for the rating "terrific little scale"

In response to your scale and your friends, when products are first released they are usually "new and improved old products" thus when several demo scales are sent out to regional distributors they somtimes end up in the hands of consumers. It is possible you guys actually have slightly different scales.

As for the artwork, I would like to see a collage of arrow building equipment. Since I do not have any old or misc. components, I would have to buy all new (unseasoned) materials and arrange them with no knowledge of there fit or function. How about some pictures of your projects?

About the name. They both sound great, maybe a little to tech for the US100, but possibly more accurate for future models.


HNSB I think a lady's perspective, and her graces would be helpful here. 

Thanks Tim


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Hnsb*

Thats an awesome idea. Just put the bowstring on the other side of her arm, and add a quiver full of arrows.

I think that idea is awesome!


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

*Don't take this the wrong way*

but she's blind!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*As anyone who...*

is weighing something of such great importance should be!

Lady Justice...maybe Bowtech should use her in some of their marketing?

Hey Bowtech guys, if you use Lady Justice in your marketing I want a free Justice!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Scales*

I have used mine alot. I noticed lots of graphic work in womans section.

Maybe get some ideas from there. 

Im thinking something on the lines of a point/nibb setting on the scale with a archer somewhere on the box as well. Something that show the purpose for archery.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Tim, I think a nice addition to your scale would be a small light weight arrow holder that you could set on top of the scale would be nice. I had one of these and it got stolen. Loved it but the arrow would roll around. I made one from plastic and then rezero the scale and it worked like a charm. 2 v' shapes connected to gether. I made it from a block of styrofoam.
Ted


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

If you check some of the Easton Arrow Catalogs or an achery distributor catalog, such as Kinseys,they would have a reference chart which would show you what diameter arrow point to use with a particular diameter arrow shaft you would select. Not all arrow shafts use the same diameter size point. A reference table printed on your scale would be a helpful addition to an archer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

TiM 
i think a nice addition to your scale would be where the items that being weighed be it 

broad heads points black powder by the user 

have a outline or etched into the stainless steel or clear piece of vinyl with a out- line of 

a/ deer head for a bow-hunter 
b/ target face or bow 
c/ musket

to me this is a usable space that no one has picked up on and lets face it gets looked at more than the inside of the top cover perhaps other bow or arrow ,Easton > broad head company's may wish to advertise or endorse your scales 

don


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*art ideas*

Hi, I have a background in advertising and often times, I find simple is best so my sugestion is to take a good digital photo of your product and put that on the label or side of the box. This way, customers can see what they are getting at a glance. Art if fine and often fun but nothing sells like a product photo. Good Luck.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I agree with Hitech.

I am in "adv". I am a printer and see many adds.

I feel your product would do best with a simple pic like that of boones.
I would just put 3 broadheads on it, or maybe 3 inserts, etc.
Whatever looks best. Remember odd #'s look best in photo's. so either place 1 or 3 items on scale. Simple pic like that would tell the story of whats in the box, and what its used for.

For the reference chart thats coming up. Something like that should be a decal for the scale, or an inst. sheet. Not on a throw away box.

My 2 cents.


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*advertisisng*

Thank you Madarcher for the second on my idea.
Since I have a solid idea, do I get the grain Scales? If you send me the product, I can take the digital photos in a 3 megapixel reseloution. 
 Hitech


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

*Free? There's no such thing as free...*

This sounds like a fishing expedition to me - do a bunch of work for me (that would have cost me actual dollar$$$) without a contract and I'll send you a FREE, yes, FREE scale. But wait, there's more! Call me cynical if you want...

Anyone get one yet?


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*still fishing*

Ok, I get it, but I did submit a vialbe idea.
And I quote "Archery Talk Members, We are looking for a new design for our
US BOWHUNTING and US RELOADER model scales.

We are offering free scales for any artwork, photo's or ideas that turn into print

You see, your add says, Ideas that turn into print. I did sumbit an idea based on years of hard work at a Puclishing and advertising postion. I even got a confirmation from another person with an avertising background that the idea is a good one. 

I can afford my own scales so don't worry. I just followed the directions given. Be blessed and good luck with your project, Hitech


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Linuxdude.

Your right he may be trying to cut costs.

OR he is trying to get ideas from prospective buyers, as to what appeals to us. So when he goes to an add agency he can sit down with them a tell them what he visions on the box, and then they have a starting point, of what he, and we want.

I have seen it many times when a client comes in with " I want a label for this package, with my scale on it". Then after hundreds or thousands of dollars, and hours, and photo's later, he see's the propsals and goes. Nope thats not what I was going for. All is lost.

I don't mined giving ideas, even just for the thought of knowing I helped on that. Now to maybe get a scale. Yup definatly will help.

Remember K.I.S.S. method is always best for first impretion. And when there on a shelf with other product simple is cleaner, and easier to identify.

Doug


----------



## hogghitter (Feb 20, 2005)

*maybe somthing like this*

i thought maybe somthing like this.im not sure what to put
on the scales.sorry my scanner is junk and the drawing is
sloppy but i thought this might be some kind of cool general idea
.


----------



## ind_buck_fever (May 26, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Perfect Scales (Apr 3, 2004)

*Resonses to ideas*

Idaho elk hunter
Tim, I think a nice addition to your scale would be a small light weight arrow holder that you could set on top of the scale would be nice. I had one of these and it got stolen. Loved it but the arrow would roll around. I made one from plastic and then rezero the scale and it worked like a charm. 2 v' shapes connected to gether. I made it from a block of styrofoam.
Ted
>
We are working or several different types of arrow and parts holders. Most all scales have a Zero feature it is called TARE. Sorry to hear of your loss of the arrow holder I would have liked to seen your Project. Thanks for your input, 

---------------
stormtroper
TiM 
i think a nice addition to your scale would be where the items that being weighed be it 

broad heads points black powder by the user 

have a outline or etched into the stainless steel or clear piece of vinyl with a out- line of 

a/ deer head for a bow-hunter 
b/ target face or bow 
c/ musket

to me this is a usable space that no one has picked up on and lets face it gets looked at more than the inside of the top cover perhaps other bow or arrow ,Easton > broad head company's may wish to advertise or endorse your scales 

don 
>
Don I will post a picture of new scale we will have available soon. It has a Stainless Steel platform and a clear top cover that also serves as a tray for powder, Points or tips. Thanks for your comments. 

----------------------
Hitech
Hi, I have a background in advertising and often times, I find simple is best so my sugestion is to take a good digital photo of your product and put that on the label or side of the box. This way, customers can see what they are getting at a glance. Art if fine and often fun but nothing sells like a product photo. Good Luck.
>
That is a great idea. The reason we did not do a picture of the scale on the US Bowhunting scale is we did not want it confused with our other scale products we produce for other companies.
Thanks Tim


-------------
Madarchery
I agree with Hitech.

I am in "adv". I am a printer and see many adds.

I feel your product would do best with a simple pic like that of boones.
I would just put 3 broadheads on it, or maybe 3 inserts, etc.
Whatever looks best. Remember odd #'s look best in photo's. so either place 1 or 3 items on scale. Simple pic like that would tell the story of whats in the box, and what its used for.

For the reference chart thats coming up. Something like that should be a decal for the scale, or an inst. sheet. Not on a throw away box.

My 2 cents.
>
Yes the simple picture is the best. And the chart inside the box would be the only way we would print other specific info.
Thanks Tim 

---------------------
Thank you Madarcher for the second on my idea.
Since I have a solid idea, do I get the grain Scales? If you send me the product, I can take the digital photos in a 3 megapixel reseloution. 
Hitech
>
I have the camera but I do not have the arrows or points. How about a picture of your broadheads and inserts. 
Thanks Tim 

------------------

Linuxdude
Free? There's no such thing as free... 
________________________________________
This sounds like a fishing expedition to me - do a bunch of work for me (that would have cost me actual dollar$$$) without a contract and I'll send you a FREE, yes, FREE scale. But wait, there's more! Call me cynical if you want...

Anyone get one yet?
>
Linuxdude, I would be happy to sign a contract with someone that has an insight into the retail archery industry and the real world of a professional hunter and archer. I have consulted 7 different ad agencies and graphic artists, but no one had a hunter or archer employed. Look at comments others have left, most people agree that a simple approach, produces best results. Asking for grass roots answers, is the simplest approach I know. Here are three threads where free scales were given. I can also give references from other Archery Talk members who have received free scales
Thanks Tim

a627tqt see thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73460&page=1&pp=40&highlight=scales

leblanc822 see thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73460&page=2&pp=40&highlight=scales

ArmyMajor see thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100852&highlight=scales


-----------------------
Ok, I get it, but I did submit a vialbe idea.
And I quote "Archery Talk Members, We are looking for a new design for our
US BOWHUNTING and US RELOADER model scales.

We are offering free scales for any artwork, photo's or ideas that turn into print

You see, your add says, Ideas that turn into print. I did sumbit an idea based on years of hard work at a Puclishing and advertising postion. I even got a confirmation from another person with an avertising background that the idea is a good one. 

I can afford my own scales so don't worry. I just followed the directions given. Be blessed and good luck with your project, Hitech

>
Hitech, your ideas are great. I believe your ideas came from years of hardwork. I have sold products for over 20 years, and have been producing my own products for 8 years. Your ideas are timeless and are actually common in the advertising business. Your thoroughness shows your expertise, and I respect your knowledge and appreciate you openly sharing them with us.
Thanks Tim

-----------------
Madarchery
Linuxdude.

Your right he may be trying to cut costs.

OR he is trying to get ideas from prospective buyers, as to what appeals to us. So when he goes to an add agency he can sit down with them a tell them what he visions on the box, and then they have a starting point, of what he, and we want.

I have seen it many times when a client comes in with " I want a label for this package, with my scale on it". Then after hundreds or thousands of dollars, and hours, and photo's later, he see's the propsals and goes. Nope thats not what I was going for. All is lost.

I don't mined giving ideas, even just for the thought of knowing I helped on that. Now to maybe get a scale. Yup definatly will help.

Remember K.I.S.S. method is always best for first impretion. And when there on a shelf with other product simple is cleaner, and easier to identify.

Doug
>
K.I.S.S. is usually cheaper to produce also.
Thanks Tim

-----------------
Hogghitter
>
We would only use live animals for artwork, we don’t use any bones, skulls, or gothic artwork.
Thanks Tim


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

You know for a simple and attractive box. A simple photo with a broadhead, couple inserts, on a scale would be best.

Know go a step further and camo the box. Now that is what alot of bowhunters identify with.(look at all the other companies using it)

If you want to attract tournament archers, you may want to go to a cleaner one color bax. Blue, with the photo.

To me it seems that is a color associated with compititive archery.

But I think the hunter/3-d shooter would be your biggest market??

Doug


----------



## bubba_brandy22 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Something Simple But It Gets The Point Across...*

A Scale Is All About Size Right? Well It Is Something For Both Sides Of The Fence;blackpowder And Archery. Remember Size Does Matter!


----------



## Perfect Scales (Apr 3, 2004)

*Free Scales Shipping*

To those who are receiving free scales. Units have arrived and will be shipping shortly. Thanks for all of your help.

To those who posted a suggestion on this thread weeks ago. I appriciate your input and I am offering you a US Bowhunting grain scale for half price. Thats $20 total, shipped to your door USPS Priority Mail.

Thank you Archery Talk members. 

Tim


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tim*

Is great to deal with for sure


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill bet someone gets one for sure*



LinuxDude said:


> This sounds like a fishing expedition to me - do a bunch of work for me (that would have cost me actual dollar$$$) without a contract and I'll send you a FREE, yes, FREE scale. But wait, there's more! Call me cynical if you want...
> 
> Anyone get one yet?



Tim has always done what he says he will do here at archerytalk. I will vouch for Tim!


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*Agreed*

Tim strikes me as a straight shooter too. It is easy to end in a minor misunderstanding when you are talking by computer. No body language to help out. 
We are on track, so far , so good. :shade:


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

Sample


----------



## Perfect Scales (Apr 3, 2004)

*Promises made, Promises kept!*

Archery Talk members all across the USA, received free scales. 


You entered 0103 8555 7494 8616 3289 
Your item was delivered at 10:36 am on May 07, 2005 in SHEBOYGAN, WI 53083 

You entered 0103 8555 7493 7081 9933
Your item was delivered at 3:07 pm on May 07, 2005 in CLINTON, WA 98236. 

You entered 0103 8555 7494 1276 2975 
Your item was delivered at 1:33 pm on May 07, 2005 in DOVER, PA 17315. 

All who participated in this thread can purchase a US Bowhunting scale or a US Reloader scale for half price, thanks for your help. 


BOW ART all I can say is wow! 

I still need more help. We should exchange more ideas.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tim does what he says*

Sometimes he may not respond real quickly but rest assured guys he is a good guy.

Many here have thank me for telling them about TIM.


Bow Art that is one nice picture.


----------



## hitech (Jan 21, 2004)

*Free Scales*

I am so surpised that no one is loggin on here to thank Tim for thier new scales???
I got mine and I love them! 
He kept his promise and even went so far as to offer scales for half price to anyone who helped out or tried to. 
My scales are first rate and I like them so much that I am going to do a free article for him.
Definaltely a man of his word. Many thanks Tim.
from a grateful archer :smile:


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello,
I'm not sure whether you have completed your project or not. I have been in bowhunting for 30 years and had my own commercial photography studio for 25 years. Sold it a few years ago so I could hunt more. If you need my help please email me @...... [email protected]
If not...good luck with your project. All of the photos on the website were photo'd by me.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I am guilty and ashamed.

And I want to set it straight.

I am one who received a scale, and there pretty cool. For the first time I now know what all my components weigh. Its worth the price for everyone to get one.


Thanks for the scale.
Douglas


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Scales*

Best $40.00 you will ever spend  

Tim is a nice guy.


----------

